

Jaron Lanier: Post-Symbolic Communication - queensnake
http://www.edge.org/q2007/q07_12.html#lanier

======
queensnake
His flexible homunculus idea was reinforced for me by reading at the same time
about a guy who kept 6 avatars going at once in an MMPORG.

